# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] Updated Excel but it's the same as before

## joeboy12

I just updated MS Excel on my Mac from Office 2016 to Office 365 because I wanted to use the "Stocks" Data feature in Excel.  However in my new install, the ribbon does not contain the "Stocks" or "geography" data types.  In fact, the ribbon doesn't look at all like the examples I've seen online.

My Excel info shows my version number as 16.47.1 with volume license 2019.

I've confirmed that I am signed into my MS account with a valid Office 365 subscription and have a working internet connection to the Linked Data Types servers.

I don't get this.  I just paid $100+ and so far my Excel looks and works exactly the same as it did before.

Any help appreciated.

----------


## AliGW

Have you checked for updates and run them all? You are certainly not seeing what you should be seeing. Id reboot, check for updates and then see where you are.

365 is the subscription version.

----------


## joeboy12

Yes I had checked for updates.

What I ended up doing was uninstalling Office, then downloading and running the Office License Removal Tool software from Microsoft.  Then I manually searched ,y hard drive for any files that looked like they might be related to MS Office and deleted them. Then I rebooted the computer and reinstalled Office 365 and updated it.

The result?  The software now LOOKS like the 365 I expect. However on the data tab, the stocks and geography options are still missing (see attached picture)

I'm really stumped now.

----------


## AliGW

What happens if you click on Analysis Tools?

I don't have the Mac version, but I'm not convinced that what you have is the most up-to-date version.maybe if you become an Office Insider and opt to be on the beta channel you'll get what you are looking for?

----------


## joeboy12

Clicked on Analysis Tools and selected "analysis toolpack" and "solver add on" and two new icons showed up (see pic, far right) but not the stocks section.  Also double checked have most up to date version and have chosen "beta channel" under update channel

----------


## AliGW

I'm all out of ideas, sorry - maybe ask on the MS forums? Would seem more sensible, I think. We help mainly with solving problems using Excel rather than updating it. Hope you get a reply - if you do, please do report back here what you had to do to get it working.

Good luck!

----------


## alansidman

https://office-watch.com/2019/fix-ex...es-go-missing/

----------


## joeboy12

Thanks but I had already found that website and tried those things.

----------


## joeboy12

Well you won't believe this but after making my last posts, a few minutes later I double checked the auto update and it said there was an update for Excel.  I performed the update and voila!  It's all there!  Not just "stocks" and "geography" but also "anatomy", "animals". "cities" and many more.

Not sure why it wasn't working before because I shouldnt have needed the absolute latest Excel update to get the stocks feature but I'm happy it works now.

----------


## alansidman

If that takes care of your original question, please select _Thread Tools_ from the menu link above and mark this thread as SOLVED.  

Also, you may not be aware that you can thank those who have helped you by clicking the small star icon located in the lower left corner of the post in which the help was given. By doing so you can add to the reputation(s) of those who helped.

----------


## AliGW

Good news!

----------

